# FREE 10/21 & 10/22 : Come, Wewoka & Diary & Diary of Medicine Flower



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today & Tomorrow Oct 21st & 22nd at Amazon

Come, Wewoka 
and Diary of Medicine Flower

by Edward C. Patterson
Kindleboard Book Profile for Come, Wewoka & Diary of Medicine Flower
The Trail of Tears left a deep mark on the Cherokee nation, a mark that still ripples through the descendants of that culture. It should also leave an indelible mark on the current conscience. Come, Wewoka - Poems on the Trail of Tears is a collection of heartfelt reflections on Cherokee culture during those days and after.

Diary of Medicine Flower - Cherokee Aphorisms is prose-poetry reflecting Cherokee views on modern life. Together, these two works provide a sense of the vibrancy of Cherokee culture that is far from faded, but is well worth the sampling.

Edward C. Patterson (Nv-wo-di A-tsi-lv-s-gi) is the author of several cross-cultural novels, including Bobby's Trace, No Irish Need Apply and Cutting the Cheese. His recent poetry anthology, The Clandestine Closet, has been well received. 



Come, Wewoka to my house
And join to me your nestling heart.
Take my gift of hominy
And to the sparrows tell your tale.

This be my troth,
Forever in this city fair
Cosawta gives as solid oak
His sunrise-sunset pledge.

Our bones together to the eagles go
As our oath takes wing.

So, come Wewoka
Take with joy my simple words
And join.​
$ .99 on Come, Wewoka and Diary of Medicine Flower

My grandfather was born in Sawyer's Mill, California and was 90% Cherokee and 10% Coastal. Although he was born on American soil, because a portion of the Cherokee sided with the south during the Civil war, he was not born a citizen. He needed to fight in France during WWI to get his citizenship. The Cherokee were granted citizenship in 1922. When he enlisted, he didn't have a last name, so he gave the government his last employer's name - who was a steamboat captain on he Sacramento river - a name that I have today . . . Patterson. My grandfather never learned to write (although he painted and sold his painting roadside in New Hampshire when he was in his 80's). Ironically, he married a cultured old-Salem family, my grandmother, Hilda Herrick, a direct descendant of Robert Herrick and one o he founding families of Salem, MA. She was disowned because she married an illiterate, heavy-drinking "*****," bu the rest of the family joined her poverty when the '29 crash wiped hem out. It is fitting that encapsulate my Cherokee heritage in poetry, because my grandmother, like Robert Herrick wrote poetry, as did her sisters and my aunt. A recent visit to my aunt (who lives in Lynn), at 85, she reviewed my poetry and I hers to our shock - we display many rhythmic similarities to each other and to our illustrious ancestor, Robert Herrick "Gather ye rosebuds as ye may."

Enjoy

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## rebeccalerwill (Apr 7, 2009)

I just received this wonderful poetry book in paper format. Worthy to spread the word about.

Rebecca Lerwill, award-winning author of Relocating Mia


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks you Rebecca. Enjoy.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This book contain 2 works - Come, Wewoka, songs memorializing that ethnic cleansing act of the 1830's - The Trail of Tears & Diary of Medicine Flower - daily prose aphorisms from a Cherokee warrior in the 21st Century's perspective. 

Edward C. Patterson
(Nv-wo-di A-ge-lv s-gi - Medicine Flower)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Diary of Medicine lower can be used as a daily inspirational reading, and was desinged as such.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Today's Cherokee Word to the Wise from _*Come, Wewoka and Diary of Medicine Flower*_

*The Feather's too Light*

Rise up and take that step today - not tomorrow. Although tomorrow will not be too late, it will be late enough. Tailor your gait to the sunlight, the shadows gaining on you, if you tarry in one spot too long. Move out and up. Then, up and over. Mobility is a gift while you have it. If you wait too long, you'll watch others move along leaving you to bemoan in the dust your lost opportunity. Fire coaxes to action, but coaxing is not the end of it. Action is the end of it. Dead ends are self-inflicted hesitations, each one a brick in an insoluble wall. So, delay not for the feather to land. It falls too slowly for lasting success; too softly for permanent impact.



Edward C. Patterson
Nv wo-di A-gi-lv s-gi
(Medicine Flower)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Cherokee Word for the Day from *Come, Wewoka and Diary of Medicine Flower*

*Selling the Ground*

They are selling the ground beneath you. Move along before you fall. The pit is opening and swallowing your home, your great hovel built by your own sweat. But you know that the earth cannot be sold or the air divided for use. So, why worry when they cut your heart with such unnatural pain. Even then, they tax the waters, the woods and the meadows, for the sight of fields dotted with the red poppy and the white daisies, yellow eyed to the sun. If you pick them, it is stealing now, for it serves only the ground's keeper. Even the place you rest for eternity is taxed, the soil leased to your dead soul haunting the shallow grave. Then you are loam and the earth enriched. Then, they come again and try to sell the ground above you.

Edward C. Patterson
Nv wo-di A-gi-lv s-gi
(Medicine Flower)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Cherokee Word for the Day - _from_ *Come, Wewoka & Diary of Medicine Flower* by Edward C. Patterson (_Nv-wo-di A-gi-lv s-gi_)

*Blood Kindred All*

*We call the written word Leaves in the Wind  because we watched the U-ne-gas  write and pass the knowledge between them. It was for that reason Sequoia made the talking leaves, the letters that we scratched in the sand to teach our children. We made the talk on paper, printing the first native News; and the U-ne-gas  were amazed at how the savage would become enlightened with the simple stroke of letters. It was more than the gold in our Chattanooga hills that made them tear us from our homes. We proved to the U-ne-gas  that we were their equals in all things, except one thing. We did not steal their land, as land belongs to no man. We had never lost the soil, just our precious homeland and the breezes in the mountains. We did not lose our written words, our leaves in the wind. They will haunt our children for eternity, U-ne-ga  children now - blood kindred as we were, after all, equal in all things.*

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Cherokee word of the Day from 


*Whittling Toys**

Whittle the toys for the young ones for play; after all, you were once young. Now, they prefer to press buttons and run-a-muck in virtual worlds. But were we no different, dreaming of far away lands and taking spirit journeys to the ends of the earth? Yet, somehow, their play seems more frivolous, given the depth that reality collides within their playtime. So, whittle new toys for the young ones. Whittle them little horses and games of war to replace the death wish escapes that they have now. The old ways toward destruction are far more civilized and better on our conscience.*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Cherokee Word for the Day from



*Over the Shoulder Glancing*

Looking backward is something I do, but I shouldn't. There's plenty to remember, good things and bad. But that which is not inside me and brought forward is perhaps best left to rest in the bowels of the past. That which moves forward with me is not in the past, but here on my journey. No need to look backward when the sun rises. Yesterday's sunrise will be much the same, and at some point, I will notice it and bring it forward to my sunset.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Does this book come in printed form as well. Have a couple of Cherokee friends that I would like to gift this to. They do not have a kindle or other ereaders. Thanks


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you Kwajkat:

It does. Here's the link.



It also has Search Inside the Book, if you need to investigate further.

Edwrd C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Come, Wewoka consists of two books: Come, Wewoka - poems on the Trail of Tears  &  Diary of Medicine Flower: Aphorisms and Daily Sayings from a Cherokee Warrior

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*Paint no more the children's faces.
Shame has come to the hawk.
The woodland bears are laughing
As we pass, baggage to the plains.

Time after time this play is played,
Now to touch the Tsa-la-gi.
The hawk rewards no feather.
The root yields not the healing
For the paint has dried.
No tear can resurrect it.*

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The author's Cherokee name is A-wo-di A-tsi-lv s-gi (Madicine Flower - thus the name of the companion piece - The Diary of Medicine Flower). The Cherokee language, one which I have not fully mastered, but know in fit and starts (it's handy at pow-wows), is one of the most difficult languages to master. It makes Mandarin Chinese as "walk in the partk."

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*O-si-yo to-hi-tsu

N-wo-di A-gi-lv s-gi*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Diary of Medicine Flower is designed to give the reader a daily doss of Cherokee philosophy and wisdom.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

My grandfather was born in Sawyer's Mill, California and was 90% Cherokee and 10% Coastal. Although he was born on American soil, because a portion of the Cherokee sided with the south during the Civil war, he was not born a citizen. He needed to fight in France during WWI to get his citizenship. The Cherokee were granted citizenship in 1922. When he enlisted, he didn't have a last name, so he gave the government his last employer's name - who was a steamboat captain on he Sacramento river - a name that I have today . . . Patterson. My grandfather never learned to write (although he painted and sold his painting roadside in New Hampshire when he was in his 80's). Ironically, he married a cultured old-Salem family, my grandmother, Hilda Herrick, a direct descendant of Robert Herrick and one o he founding families of Salem, MA. She was disowned because she married an illiterate, heavy-drinking "*****," bu the rest of the family joined her poverty when the '29 crash wiped hem out. It is fitting that encapsulate my Cherokee heritage in poetry, because my grandmother, like Robert Herrick wrote poetry, as did her sisters and my aunt. A recent visit to my aunt (who lives in Lynn), at 85, she reviewed my poetry and I hers to our shock - we display many rhythmic similarities to each other and to our illustrious ancestor, Robert Herrick "Gather ye rosebuds as ye may."

Please enjoy Come, Wewoka and my other, larger collection of 7 chapbooks, The Closet Clandestine

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*O s-da sun-a-lei. Ka-wi se-lu ga-du a-gua-du-li.
(Good Morning. I want some coffee and cornbread).*​
*Come read - Come, Wewoka*

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*a-se-quu-i ka-li-i U-li-he-li-s-di*
*in other words*

*FREE THROUGH THANSKGIVING*

*at Smashwords until 11/28/09

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/95

100% Off Discount Code is EX87U*

Enjoy

Edward C. Patterson​


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Last day until 11/28/09 Midnight PST

enjoy

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you to the 120 readers who got their free copy of ome, Wewoka. Hope you enjoy it. Hope you post a review.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

120 Ed!  That's fantastic!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*So I've decided as a Christmas present to have Come, Wewoka offered as a select FREE offer through Christmas Weekend.*

*Now until 12/27/09 Come, Wewoka at 100% OFF at Smashwords
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/95
use CODE GF54Z at check out​*
*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Only one more day as a gift.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Last day for this offer, expires tonight at 11:59 PM PST



Ed Patterson


----------



## zAnMeng18 (Dec 30, 2009)

At this book, sometimes life's dizziness cuffs us and makes us breed of full thoughts. Just look at your hearth before your hands, then you will find the best medicine among the flowers. This thing I've known was base thru my life experiences.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

zAnMeng:

Thank you. I'm glad my words so moved.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Price reduced to $ .99 on *Come, Wewoka and Diary of Medicine Flower*

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

In Avatar, a catch phrase is "I see you," which is taken from the Cherokee greeting prhase _O-si-yo_

*O-si-yo, to-hi-tsu, a-ni-gv-hi-gi * (the People)

Edward C. Patterson
*Nv-wo-di A-gi-lv s-gi*
(Medicine Flower)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*E-he na, Wewoka * a-le *Go-we-li v-hna-i Nv wo-ti a-tsi-lv s-gi*

*(Come, Wewoka and Diary of Medicine Flower)*


Come read and enjoy.

Edward C. Patterson​wow Na'vi (from Avatar) is shades of Cherokee


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Trail of Tears was the real American tragedy.

E Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Interested in Cherokee culture. Come listen to the tale of our trek and then of our assimulation. _Come, Wewoka _ is a collection of Trail of Tears poetry, while _Diary of Medicine Flower _ is a book of Native American wisdom.

Ed Patetrson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Yep, I'm selling this.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Someone in the Book Corner called for Poetry. Her's some more of mine.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

They came into our midst, the soldiers did and marched us west beyond the Great Father waters.

Ed Patterson
Nv-wo-di A-gi lv s-gi


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Cherokee Daily Extempor Thoughts from KB's Extemporamus.

Ed Patterson
Guilty as Charged


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I am enjoying this very much. My grandfather was about 85% Cherokee Indian. He was born in 1895 and did not read or write. He married my grandmother who was 100% Irish and she was disowned by her family. They had 12 children together. I didn't even know anything about the Irish side of my family until all of my grandmother's generation died.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Kathy:

My grandfather was lifeblood, married my grandmother who was blue-blood Yankee (her family came over in the Arabella, Salem MA), and they disowned her. My grandfather couldn;t read or write, got his citizenship by serving in WWI (wounded in France), and struggled most of his life. He moved to North Conway NH later in life and sold painting. He couldn;t write, but he could paint. I always was amazed that he was born in the country and yet was denied citizenship until he earned it. The Cherokee Nation received citizenship in 1921 as a Nation, and like most Native Americans can hold dual citizenship. My Dad and I found my grandfather's mother on the Dawes list, but he wasn't listed and we believe that's because he was born off Indian Territory in Siskyu country CA and his "papers" when issued were stamped COASTAL, the remnant of the California tribes, which have been completely devastated. Her name was Lillian Deverieux. But tribal membership is very tricky under the rules, because of the 20 million dollar Cherokee Strip settlement that all members shared. The Cherokee were not on reservations (at least the Western band wasn't), and so NO CASINOS. However, many Cherokees did find themselves sitting on oil slicks and became wealthy. Will Rogers was Tsa-la-gi. My Dad and I undertook the learning of the language (no mean feat), and we are not fluent as it is only spoken by 500,000 people and none of them next door. But we do get our work out at local Pow-wows, where we can sing the Cherokee national anthem to the tune of Amazing Grace - a Hymn sung on the Trail of tears.

In my premier novel, The Jade Owl, I have a Cherokee Mother and Son, the son like myself, is blind in one eye (although I actual have the eye, while he doesn't). I have them speak in Cherokee, so my language lessons have not gone to waste.

So, Kathy, I say to you.

*O-si yo. To hi-tsu*

which is Welcome, how are you. If you saw the film Avatar, the Navi welcome is translated to "I see you," and everytime I hear it, I smile and my Cherokee heart bursts into a thousand pieces. Ah!

Ed Patterson
*Nv-wo-di A-gi lv-s-gi*
(Medicine Flower)


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

My grandfather's parents both died when he was 5 years old. We know that his mother was full blood Cherokee and that his father was 3/4 Cherokee. We don't know much else. He was born in Missouri and grew up in Oklahoma where my grandmother's parents were. They took him in at the age of 6, but he was not allowed to live in the house or go to school. He lived in the barn and worked for them in the fields. Hard to believe that a person could be treated that way, but it was a different time. My grandmother was engaged to be married and got pregnant. Her fiance left her and she was disowned. My grandfather married her and raised her baby as his own. They went on to have 11 more children. It was a big and happy family and everyone is extremely close. They were raised on hard work and love. My grandfather really didn't know much about his heritage and never talked much. He did not have a happy childhood. He did know that he had 2 brothers and when he was in his 80s one of them found him but they didn't maintain contact.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks, Kathy. I hope you enjoy the book.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

These sell well at Pow-wows, where the soul of poetry dances around the council fire.

Edward C. Poetry


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Diary of Medicine includes daily extempor wisdom from the Cherokee point of view, for modern day living.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

My grandfather was born on American soil, but because he was Chrokee, he was not a citizen. Although all the Cherokee finally became US citizen in 1924, my grandfather managed to get his the hard way . . . as a veteran from the battlefields in France.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

How about this cover? The basic artwork I shot during a Pow-wow, note the women in their tingle dresses doing a traditional eagle feather procession.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Get your daily dose of Cherokee wisodom here! Get 'em while they're hot!

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Do you like the Extempor thoughts for the day? Then this book's for you.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Although poetry is a hard sell, I DO sell this one at Pow-wows.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*Farewell Fields*

Farewell fields.
Fields of wheat.
Fields of millet.

No longer will we scare the crows
Waving wands above the sea;
Sea of wheat.
Sea of millet.

Sweet elfin deer, good-bye.
You spoke tenderly to me
When we coiled together
In the campfire's sway.

Welcome blindness.
City of blindness,
As we coil together in the smoke
Scared as crows
Beneath _U-ne-gas _ wand.

Welcome sickness.
Welcome sadness
As we lament our neighbors in the ground
At peace again
Beneath _U-ne-gas _ spade.

They lie in these Farewell-fields.​
*note: U-ne-gas  is the Cherokee word for White*

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*Birth Sounds*

Standing by the sea at midnight, I hear the waves, and smell the salt and know it is the sea - although I see it not. If I were from a shouting tribe, I could scare the birds and echo over the foam with a loud call. But I will save that to detect a canyon in the dark, where echoes function. I will not waste it on foolish birds. Feeling the sea is better than seeing it. It is where the people originate, years before the honeybee awoke us in the cornfields. So, whenever I need to remember important things, I come here to the edge of darkness and listen to the sound of my birth.

*Medicine Flower
a daily note for the spiritual life*

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The _Tsa-la-gi way _ - come follow me.

_Nu-wo-di A ge-i-lv s-gi_


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Cherokee Poetry and words of wisdom

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's something from Medicine Flower (the Cherokee in me)

_*Over the Shoulder Glancing*_

Looking backward is something I do, but I shouldn't. There's plenty to remember, good things and bad. But that which is not inside me and brought forward is perhaps best left to rest in the bowels of the past. That which moves forward with me is not in the past, but here on my journey. No need to look backward when the sun rises. Yesterday's sunrise will be much the same, and at some point, I will notice it and bring it forward to my sunset.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's something special and unique - Cherokee poems (an epic) and Cherokee Wisdom.  

E$dward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

On this Thanksgiving day, remember us.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

We were a noble nation until the Trail of Tears.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Cherokee theme will show up again in my opcoming SciFi novel (2011 - late), _*Belmondus*_.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Wewoka is not a common Cherokee name, but the name of a town in Northern Georgia, one of several referenced in the work. I later use the name Wewoka or a character in _*The Jade Owl * _ series.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

_*a-le-he-li s-di u-na-de-ti-yi-s-gv-i*_

*Edward C. Patterson
Nv-wo-di A-ge-lv s-di*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I haven't promoted this one for a long time, but some one found and bought it yesterday, so why not?

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The trail of tears is a testiment to a world and time much like our own, when noble sentiments on paper can be easily ignored for selfish reasons.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's an excerpt from _*Diary of Medicine Flower*_

*Over the Shoulder Glancing*

Looking backward is something I do, but I shouldn't. There's plenty to remember, good things and bad. But that which is not inside me and brought forward is perhaps best left to rest in the bowels of the past. That which moves forward with me is not in the past, but here on my journey. No need to look backward when the sun rises. Yesterday's sunrise will be much the same, and at some point, I will notice it and bring it forward to my sunset.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's an instance of injustice, one of a few.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Come Wewoka is featured at Cheap Kindle Books today.

http://cheapkindlebooks.net/?Category=&SortBy=DateInserted

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Come read about the collective conscience of the country.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

My Sixth Published Book.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Week 3 of the Smashword summer FREE sale.

http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/EdwardCPatterson for list of books. For this one use code SSWSF for FREE copy.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Coming into the stretch on the Smashword's Sale on this book (FREE).

http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/EdwardCPatterson for list of books. For this one use code SSWSF for FREE copy.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The passion of being Cherokee is captured here.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

For the Native American in everyone.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

It was the time of taking and the Cherokee looked to the great White fathers in Congress.  But despite the law coming down on their side, there was a dictator in the oval office and his word was law and death.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The trail of tears is a bitter story to tell and to hear, but in the companion work (Diary of Medicine Flower) we face the realities of these times as the Cherokee would - in the Tsa-la-gi way.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Cherokee Heritage is one that should never be forgotten.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

My Breaking Cherokee Heart

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Hurrah for National Poetry Month.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

For Natioal Poetry Month - Native American Poetry

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Includes daily inspirational prose from a Cherokee point of view.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Come, Wewoka & Diary of Medicine Flower - Cherokee Verse and Inspirations

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Frpm my Native American Roots

Medicine Flower


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Take a look at the world through Cherokee eyes — my eyes.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

My most popular poetry offering.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*Little-Brother-of-War*

Little-Brother-of-War was played.
Just as well with all.
The ball field left
Brave casualties in its wake.
Littered are the souls 
That spirited the game.

Yet, now our field is silent;
Quiet rumination,
While the Little-Brother-of-War
Laughs at us
Under the bluecoat's whip.
*
Edward C. Patterson*​


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

FREE for July: Come, Wewoka & Diary & Diary of Medicine Flower - at Smaswords

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/95
Use coupon code SW100 upon check out

Ed Patterson


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

Lots of interesting things you post there... Keep em coming!  

Shane


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks, Shane

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Revealing my Cherokee roots.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow September 10th and 11th at Amazon

Come, Wewoka
and Diary of Medicine Flower
by
Edward C. Patterson

The Soul of the Cherokee

*​*

The Trail of Tears left a deep mark on the Cherokee nation, a mark that still ripples through the descendants of that culture. It should also leave an indelible mark on the current conscience. Come, Wewoka - Poems on the Trail of Tears is a collection of heartfelt reflections on Cherokee culture during those days and after.

Diary of Medicine Flower - Cherokee Aphorisms is prose-poetry reflecting Cherokee views on modern life. Together, these two works provide a sense of the vibrancy of Cherokee culture that is far from faded, but is well worth the sampling. 
114 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow October 8th and 9th at Amazon

Come, Wewoka
and Diary of Medicine Flower
by
Edward C. Patterson

The Soul of the Cherokee

*​*

The Trail of Tears left a deep mark on the Cherokee nation, a mark that still ripples through the descendants of that culture. It should also leave an indelible mark on the current conscience. Come, Wewoka - Poems on the Trail of Tears is a collection of heartfelt reflections on Cherokee culture during those days and after.

Diary of Medicine Flower - Cherokee Aphorisms is prose-poetry reflecting Cherokee views on modern life. Together, these two works provide a sense of the vibrancy of Cherokee culture that is far from faded, but is well worth the sampling. 
114 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> *FREE Today and Tomorrow October 8th and 9th at Amazon
> 
> Come, Wewoka
> and Diary of Medicine Flower
> ...


*
It is showing 99 cents as of 1237pm cdt 10/8/13*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - December 12th and 13th at Amazon

Come, Wewoka
and Diary of Medicine Flower
by
Edward C. Patterson

The Soul of the Cherokee

*​*

The Trail of Tears left a deep mark on the Cherokee nation, a mark that still ripples through the descendants of that culture. It should also leave an indelible mark on the current conscience. Come, Wewoka - Poems on the Trail of Tears is a collection of heartfelt reflections on Cherokee culture during those days and after.

Diary of Medicine Flower - Cherokee Aphorisms is prose-poetry reflecting Cherokee views on modern life. Together, these two works provide a sense of the vibrancy of Cherokee culture that is far from faded, but is well worth the sampling. 
114 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Three Days - January 28th, 29th and 30th at Amazon

Come, Wewoka
and Diary of Medicine Flower
by
Edward C. Patterson

The Soul of the Cherokee

*​*

The Trail of Tears left a deep mark on the Cherokee nation, a mark that still ripples through the descendants of that culture. It should also leave an indelible mark on the current conscience. Come, Wewoka - Poems on the Trail of Tears is a collection of heartfelt reflections on Cherokee culture during those days and after.

Diary of Medicine Flower - Cherokee Aphorisms is prose-poetry reflecting Cherokee views on modern life. Together, these two works provide a sense of the vibrancy of Cherokee culture that is far from faded, but is well worth the sampling.

===================
Broken is My Promise

Broken is my promise to you,
Sweet Wewoka of the gray hair.
On Cosawta's shoulder, rest you
As we sway beneath the litter's rough
In the dust of the pony's sway.

Be consoled, dear phantom wife,
For your bones will lay to rest
In the bosom of our earth.

But Cosawta flies away.
His bones wane in the unknown place;
In the broken-promise place,
In the dust of the pony's sway.
================================

114 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow March 13th & 14th at Amazon

Come, Wewoka
and Diary of Medicine Flower
by
Edward C. Patterson

The Soul of the Cherokee

*​*

The Trail of Tears left a deep mark on the Cherokee nation, a mark that still ripples through the descendants of that culture. It should also leave an indelible mark on the current conscience. Come, Wewoka - Poems on the Trail of Tears is a collection of heartfelt reflections on Cherokee culture during those days and after.

Diary of Medicine Flower - Cherokee Aphorisms is prose-poetry reflecting Cherokee views on modern life. Together, these two works provide a sense of the vibrancy of Cherokee culture that is far from faded, but is well worth the sampling.

===================
A Clear Trail This
===================

A clear trail this.

See the blood of Chickasaw.
Hail the sweat of Creek.
The Choctaw know
What the Seminole tell.

Now come we
The Tsa-la-gi,
With city loves and hates,
Into our deerskins poured
And weep along with our brethren
Upon this trail of tears.

A clear trail this.
A clear trail . . .
A clear . . .
Ah.

================================

114 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow April 22nd & 23rd at Amazon

Come, Wewoka
and Diary of Medicine Flower
by
Edward C. Patterson

The Soul of the Cherokee

*​*

The Trail of Tears left a deep mark on the Cherokee nation, a mark that still ripples through the descendants of that culture. It should also leave an indelible mark on the current conscience. Come, Wewoka - Poems on the Trail of Tears is a collection of heartfelt reflections on Cherokee culture during those days and after.

Diary of Medicine Flower - Cherokee Aphorisms is prose-poetry reflecting Cherokee views on modern life. Together, these two works provide a sense of the vibrancy of Cherokee culture that is far from faded, but is well worth the sampling.

===================
Come, Weowka
===================

Come, Wewoka to my house
And join to me your nestling heart.
Take my gift of hominy
And to the sparrows tell your tale.

This be my troth,
Forever in this city fair
Cosawta gives as solid oak
His sunrise-sunset pledge.

Our bones together to the eagles go
As our oath takes wing.

So, come Wewoka
Take with joy my simple words
And join.

================================

114 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today & Tomorrow June 12th & 13th at Amazon

Come, Wewoka
and Diary of Medicine Flower
by
Edward C. Patterson

The Soul of the Cherokee

*​*

The Trail of Tears left a deep mark on the Cherokee nation, a mark that still ripples through the descendants of that culture. It should also leave an indelible mark on the current conscience. Come, Wewoka - Poems on the Trail of Tears is a collection of heartfelt reflections on Cherokee culture during those days and after.

Diary of Medicine Flower - Cherokee Aphorisms is prose-poetry reflecting Cherokee views on modern life. Together, these two works provide a sense of the vibrancy of Cherokee culture that is far from faded, but is well worth the sampling.

===================
Cherokee Standing
===================
We Cherokee stand in the rain and feel the kiss of heaven running to our lips. It is said that if we keep still and taste the Great Father's tears, we will know when the fire will return and warm us to our days' end. Simple gifts from the great one's heart are always accepted and tasted in silence. To say more would spoil the moment and make us less than we really are, make us more than the surrounding woodland.

from Diary of Medicine Flower
================================

114 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today & Tomorrow July 22nd & 23rd at Amazon

Come, Wewoka
and Diary of Medicine Flower
by
Edward C. Patterson

The Soul of the Cherokee

*​*

The Trail of Tears left a deep mark on the Cherokee nation, a mark that still ripples through the descendants of that culture. It should also leave an indelible mark on the current conscience. Come, Wewoka - Poems on the Trail of Tears is a collection of heartfelt reflections on Cherokee culture during those days and after.

Diary of Medicine Flower - Cherokee Aphorisms is prose-poetry reflecting Cherokee views on modern life. Together, these two works provide a sense of the vibrancy of Cherokee culture that is far from faded, but is well worth the sampling.

===================
Cherokee Standing
===================
We Cherokee stand in the rain and feel the kiss of heaven running to our lips. It is said that if we keep still and taste the Great Father's tears, we will know when the fire will return and warm us to our days' end. Simple gifts from the great one's heart are always accepted and tasted in silence. To say more would spoil the moment and make us less than we really are, make us more than the surrounding woodland.

from Diary of Medicine Flower
================================
114 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today & Tomorrow Oct 21st & 22nd at Amazon

Come, Wewoka
and Diary of Medicine Flower
by
Edward C. Patterson

The Soul of the Cherokee

*​*

The Trail of Tears left a deep mark on the Cherokee nation, a mark that still ripples through the descendants of that culture. It should also leave an indelible mark on the current conscience. Come, Wewoka - Poems on the Trail of Tears is a collection of heartfelt reflections on Cherokee culture during those days and after.

Diary of Medicine Flower - Cherokee Aphorisms is prose-poetry reflecting Cherokee views on modern life. Together, these two works provide a sense of the vibrancy of Cherokee culture that is far from faded, but is well worth the sampling.

===================
Cherokee Standing
===================
We Cherokee stand in the rain and feel the kiss of heaven running to our lips. It is said that if we keep still and taste the Great Father's tears, we will know when the fire will return and warm us to our days' end. Simple gifts from the great one's heart are always accepted and tasted in silence. To say more would spoil the moment and make us less than we really are, make us more than the surrounding woodland.

from Diary of Medicine Flower
================================

114 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------

